# Precipitação - Ano de 1876



## psm (19 Fev 2008 às 23:19)

por curiosidade venho pedir neste novo topico os valores medios de precipitação do ano de 1876 para as principais estações em portugal continental.

pois é um ano muito interessante a nivel de precipitação


----------



## psm (27 Ago 2008 às 20:16)

Venho reabrir algo já esquecido, pois eu tentei pedir informações ao IM e não deram esta informação.


----------



## psm (28 Ago 2008 às 14:40)

Consegui para Lisboa(total de percipitação anual), e para arranjar os dados das normais deste ano, têm custos monetários, no entanto foi-me informado que o ano de 1895 também em Lisboa foi o ano mais chuvoso de sempre.

Lisboa ano 1876 foi de 1145 mm

Lisboa ano 1895 foi de 1341 mm


----------



## Fil (30 Ago 2008 às 18:11)

Mas eu tenho aqui que o ano com maior precipitação em Lisboa/Geofísico foi 1877 com 1424 mm


----------

